# R32 HICAS hydraulic removal



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got most on my pipework out, but still have a bit connected to the power steering pump. Is it ok to remove absolutely everything, including the banjo bolt on the power steering pump itself (of course, plugging that off)? Seems to me that it'd be no issue - I get no HICAS lights, warnings, etc, and the whole system has been removed up to the pipes on the turbo side of the engine...but there's still the feed off the pump itself (hard pipes) and a little extra before its capped off.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> I've got most on my pipework out, but still have a bit connected to the power steering pump. Is it ok to remove absolutely everything, including the banjo bolt on the power steering pump itself (of course, plugging that off)? Seems to me that it'd be no issue - I get no HICAS lights, warnings, etc, and the whole system has been removed up to the pipes on the turbo side of the engine...but there's still the feed off the pump itself (hard pipes) and a little extra before its capped off.


If you just plug up the banjo / connection on the pump itself (the rear outlet on the pump) it will eventually start to make noise. Pressure will be to high. It did on mine.

So i took the pump of, opened the rear "chamber" and removed all the blades from the impeller / pump, so that there is no pressure in the rear chamber. Then block it off. 

Asim


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

neat trick, I'll have to weigh my desire to throw out unneeded hoses versus removing the pump, hacking the blades off, and then blocking off the rear HICAS chamber.

Good thing I didn't just block it off before asking


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> neat trick, I'll have to weigh my desire to throw out unneeded hoses versus removing the pump, hacking the blades off, and then blocking off the rear HICAS chamber.
> 
> Good thing I didn't just block it off before asking


No need for any hacking mate, blades are held in place in a slot, when the pump starts to get some rpm the centrifugal forces press the blades against the outer walls and creating a pressure. Just remove everything that is on the shaft in the rear chamber.
Its a very simple job, but a little fiddly.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I took the blades out too. Easy job, just a bit hellish with the PAS fluid getting everywhere.

TT


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

i left my rear clades in, and looped the return fron the front hydraulic fluid cooler back to the tank.
i doo alot of track days and dont want to boil my steering fluid


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

The best solution is to pull all the hicas line to the pump. Then, using the down turn banjo bolt from that heavy solenoid thing under the plenum, thead that into the ps pump and run a short loop back to the reservoir. ARRGGG, this doesn't make sense !!!! I'll just take a pic.....


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

When i removed the hicas, i took away everything, and i mean everything.
Saved about 14kg on the car. :smokin:

Asim


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Okat, this one.
Works like the bee's knee. I know my reservoir is relocated, but shouldn't have to run much more hose to the factory location....


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I weighed absolutely everything I removed (including fluid). Smack dab on 35lbs lost.....


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

im currently doing mine and have decided to remove the blades and re use the front cooler on the ps low pressure return locate the cooler in the passenger side behind the bumper

so i still keep the cooler and have as little clutter as possible


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Other option is an R33 pump and bracket - single stage - a few more 100g's saved.


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

i had the idea on my 32 of fitting electric power streering after removing all the hicas. fit new pump in the boot possible pug 106,making 2 pipe that fit onto the front to rear hicas hydraulic pipes and then 2 small pipes onto the rack.
with this setup you can remove the pump and brackets to,but sold the 32 and never got round to trying it


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

wouldn't electric power steering completely eliminate hydraulics? AFAIK it's a recent technology on production cars - wouldn't mind having an electric steering rack. I've got an Infiniti 160 amp alternator, I should put it to some good use!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

With electric power steering i think they mean the pump is electric, not the rack itself...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

there are 100% electric systems, notably on the Honda NSX and S2000...how about dumping the entire power steering system?? takes up space and sucks up 5hp, and it'd solve my leaking steering rack by giving it nothing to leak


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> there are 100% electric systems, notably on the Honda NSX and S2000...how about dumping the entire power steering system?? takes up space and sucks up 5hp, and it'd solve my leaking steering rack by giving it nothing to leak


haha 

Id rather loose 5hp, then all the work involved in that conversion. 

Just thinking about what will happen if something went wrong with the interface from steering wheel down to the rack via wires and a ecu makes me a little nervous :nervous:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

maybe I'll take the steering belt off and try to live without power steering. If I can, I'm throwing out the entire system.


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

think you would need to drain the oil from the rack as it would cause risistance

non powered racks are ok but if you clip out the snatch back can snap your wrist
ive the titanium to prove it lol


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Having driven my car with no power steering pump, NO way on the road!!

Peugeot or citreon electric pump, built in reservoir and fine for a gtr.

Rob


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah sorry its a electric hydraulic power steering pump and i was going to locate it in the boot,and use the stock hicas pipes to connect the system up.


----------



## DAS KAMU (Nov 24, 2008)

roadie said:


> The best solution is to pull all the hicas line to the pump. Then, using the down turn banjo bolt from that heavy solenoid thing under the plenum, thead that into the ps pump and run a short loop back to the reservoir. ARRGGG, this doesn't make sense !!!! I'll just take a pic.....


how about that pic


----------



## DAS KAMU (Nov 24, 2008)

Asim R32GTR said:


> No need for any hacking mate, blades are held in place in a slot, when the pump starts to get some rpm the centrifugal forces press the blades against the outer walls and creating a pressure. Just remove everything that is on the shaft in the rear chamber.
> Its a very simple job, but a little fiddly.



can you supply a pic of the rear chamber mate?

im preparing to do this very soon


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it's been posted, but here it is again:

















1) remove back cover of the pump.
2) pluck out the vanes from the slots with your fingers.
3) replace cover.

takes about five minutes.


----------

